# Moving to Andalucia



## Purpleheather (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi
We are moving to Andalucia this year, we are coming over at the end of May to look for a long term rental property, possibly around the Mojacar area. We will be based in Mojacar for our stay and would like some advice please on estate agents in the area.

I would also like some advice on schools, my daughter is 11 and would be starting secondary school here in the UK this year but I believe in Spain secondary education doesn't start until 12 is this correc? I'm planning on sending her to a Spanish school. 

Another question I have if anyone has any experience about this, is selling on eBay from Spain, I have an account here in UK and would like to carry on selling my arts & crafts kits here, also do they have craft fairs or markets so I could possibly have a little stall. 

My husband will still be working in the UK and coming over for weekends every couple of weeks then spending time whilst in between contracts with us in Spain. 

Many thanks 

Heather


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Purpleheather said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Andalucia this year, we are coming over at the end of May to look for a long term rental property, possibly around the Mojacar area. We will be based in Mojacar for our stay and would like some advice please on estate agents in the area.
> 
> I would also like some advice on schools, my daughter is 11 and would be starting secondary school here in the UK this year but I believe in Spain secondary education doesn't start until 12 is this correc? I'm planning on sending her to a Spanish school.
> ...




If you read the FAQ thread, you will find links to property websites.

At 11, maybe 12, by the time you move, your daughter will probably struggle to cope in state school. You may need to consider fee paying International school. If you do decide to send her to state school, you will be allocatd one depending on where you live.

If you want to sell your crafts, you will have to register as self employed paying around 260€ per month National Insurance plus tax. There may still be some start up special offers for the National Insurance- autonomo.

Has your husband figured out the tax implications of this move? He may have to pay more tax.

If your husband isn't paying NI in Spain, you becoming self employed would give access to state healthcare for you and your family, otherwise, you will need private healthcare. 

Within 90 days of arrival, you have to register as resident showing proof of healthcare and sufficient income, usually around 600€ per person incl children paid into a Spanish bank and / or 6000€ per person savings.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Purpleheather said:


> I would also like some advice on schools, my daughter is 11 and would be starting secondary school here in the UK this year but I believe in Spain secondary education doesn't start until 12 is this correc? I'm planning on sending her to a Spanish school.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Heather


Yes, secondary school starts at 12 in Spain.
However sending an 11 year to a state school may be a recipe for disaster. School is very academic here and is based on cram it in, learn by memory with a lot of homework and your daughter will certainly be at a disadvantage. She may or may not get extra help; here's no guarantee.
One big difference between the education systems is that here the child can be made to repeat the year. This is not ideal obviously as the child loses all classmates for one thing and is made to do the whole year again with the same books, materials even teachers sometimes so it can be very demotivating and boring although the idea is that the child gains more confidence in their work and abilities. However, you could try sending your daughter to the last year of primary school with the idea that she would in all likelihood repeat and then have another year to bring her Spanish up to level for secondary school.
Personally I think it's a risk. She's going to have so many changes food, timetable, friends, less contact with relatives and of course the language.
The alternative is to look into private education.


----------



## Purpleheather (Apr 5, 2015)

Has your husband figured out the tax implications of this move? He may have to pay more tax.

If your husband isn't paying NI in Spain, you becoming self employed would give access to state healthcare for you and your family, otherwise, you will need private healthcare. Think that side of things is sorted, his accountant is on it, he has a limited co which will still be registered in UK and will therefore pay UK tax ie vat & corporation, our Sakarya will be paid from his co into Spanish accounts so I beleive we will pay tax in Spain on our earnings from his company.


----------



## Purpleheather (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm new to this forum stuff, how do you reply to someone's quote? Thanks


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Purpleheather said:


> I'm new to this forum stuff, how do you reply to someone's quote? Thanks



Press the, ' Reply with quote' underneath the post that you want to reply to. Then, reply under the 2nd bracketed quote, without disturbing it.....


----------



## Purpleheather (Apr 5, 2015)

Allie-P said:


> Press the, ' Reply with quote' underneath the post that you want to reply to. Then, reply under the 2nd bracketed quote, without disturbing it.....


Thank you


----------



## Purpleheather (Apr 5, 2015)

brocher said:


> Has your husband figured out the tax implications of this move? He may have to pay more tax.


Thanks, yes I think we have that sorted, he has a limited company registered in the UK so will be paying tax in the UK, vat, corporation tax etc. he pays me a salary which I will receive in Spain so I guess I will pay tax in Spain on that.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Purpleheather said:


> Thanks, yes I think we have that sorted, he has a limited company registered in the UK so will be paying tax in the UK, vat, corporation tax etc. he pays me a salary which I will receive in Spain so I guess I will pay tax in Spain on that.


I don't think it is quite as simple as that. What you've said only accounts for the company side of things. It doesn't cover your husband's personal taxation.

As he is supporting his family in Spain, he will be tax resident in Spain and so have to pay personal tax in Spain. Double tax treaty ensures he won't pay the same tax twice but he would have to pay any additional tax due by Spanish personal allowances. You will have to do the same for you salary.

You should do a search for some of the many previous posts on this exact subject and you definitely need expert professional advice from someone who is familiar with both Spanish and UK tax. 

Don't forget, if you are not paying Spanish NI, you won't qualify for state healthcare and you will all have to organise your finances in such a way as to qualify for residence.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

brocher said:


> I don't think it is quite as simple as that. What you've said only accounts for the company side of things. It doesn't cover your husband's personal taxation.
> 
> As he is supporting his family in Spain, he will be tax resident in Spain and so have to pay personal tax in Spain. Double tax treaty ensures he won't pay the same tax twice but he would have to pay any additional tax due by Spanish personal allowances. You will have to do the same for you salary.
> 
> ...


If hubby can prove residency in the UK then whether he 'supporting' a family or not is inconsequential he will pay tax in the UK.
It is the presumption that the husband is a tax resident in Spain if his family resides here it is up to him to prove otherwise.
& I can thoroughly recommend Sanitas re; private healthcare. For me and my 2 children it cost €119 per month which even gives us dental discount.
But, as far as education is concerned, I feel due to the age of your child that the 'International' route is the only viable one. & that ain't cheap, and is generally quite poor!


----------



## Purpleheather (Apr 5, 2015)

brocher said:


> I don't think it is quite as simple as that. What you've said only accounts for the company side of things. It doesn't cover your husband's personal taxation.
> 
> As he is supporting his family in Spain, he will be tax resident in Spain and so have to pay personal tax in Spain. Double tax treaty ensures he won't pay the same tax twice but he would have to pay any additional tax due by Spanish personal allowances. You will have to do the same for you salary.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice but we do have an accountant who is excellent and knows exactly what she us doing, we are both quite happy to pay tax in Spain aswell as NI, we are not in any way trying to avoid anything but will do whatever is required in terms of tax.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Purpleheather, if you are arriving at the end of May you could not have picked a worse time to rent. You are bang into the start of big bucks rental territory. If you leave it to the end of September you will probably be able to do a much better rental deal and know what is going on around you.


----------

